# Who were your first celebrity crushes?



## cirquesolo (Nov 13, 2010)

Let's see if there's any pattern here between personality type and early crushes. If you can offer any type indicators that attracted you to them, even better. 

Mine were David Duchovny (x-files) and John Cusack (say anything).


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

When I was 3, I had the BIGGEST crush on Michael J. Fox in Family Ties.. :blushed:

Then it progressed onto the pee-wee herman character.. his craziness/dorky look just _got_ me.

Jared Leto in MSCL made my heart melt in Jr. high.

Matt Daemon - undergrad, until he got married.

Now? Not sure.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I was never into celebrities, but there were certain movie characters who turned me on or made me feel nurturing things.








I think it was because he reminded me a little of the guy I had a crush on in real life.








He Man, because he seemed so vulnerable when his enemies had him bound and were torturing him with that electric whip. It turned me on to imagine taking his place for him, and to think that if it was something even "the most powerful man in the universe" couldn't handle without being noticeably distressed, it would undoubtedly affect me even more with my abnormal sensitivity. It wasn't so much that I liked He Man himself as much as I liked the idea that even the strongest man could be hurt. It made me want to protect him.








Atreyu was hot because he had the same hair style I had, and I imagined being him, going on some kind of epic adventure to save the world, losing everything that mattered, almost failing, and finding that the whole point of everything was to inspire others to feel empowered. He was so brave and self-sacrificing.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Tom Felton, loved him for years :tongue::crazy::tongue:


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

I probably fell in love with Julia Stiles ( Julia Stiles - IMDb ), after the movie "10 things I hate about you" ( 10 Things I Hate About You (1999) - IMDb ). I also loved the other actors in the movie, but she was special, maybe it was because of her character.:laughing: Always wanted to meet somebody like that character, I wonder what personality she would be...:happy: Oh, I also loved this song from the movie, Letters to Cleo - I want you to want me YouTube - Letters to Cleo - I Want You To Want Me (Live)


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Pretty much all the females in everything. But especially ladies like








Carmen Sandiego. Where is the world is she? Hopefully IN MY BED. I mean she's beautiful, dresses well, has an appreciation and understanding of art, geography, and history, and she's probably extremely wealthy.


----------



## AgAu (Jul 28, 2010)

This:










Which then grew into.... This:


----------



## Goaty (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't remember whom were my first crushes, but I definitely have one right now:










I'm diggin' the red hair.


----------



## Stolen (Apr 5, 2010)

Based on musical ability and his enigmatic personality outside of the band, a young Jimmy Page was the subject of many a daydream....


----------



## zerk10 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hope Misty hasn't already been taken!


----------



## LiteratureNerd (Nov 14, 2010)

My first (and everlasting) celebrity crush? Well, it started when I saw "To Kill a Mockingbird" when I was about 11. 










Gregory Peck: I will love him till the day I die.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

As a kid I wanted to grow up to marry The Animated Robin Hood -as Snail Mentioned- or Kermit the Frog, or Mickey Mouse.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

David Bowie in the labyrinth, Atreyu in the neverending story, and Daryl Hannah in splash.


----------



## AgAu (Jul 28, 2010)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> and Daryl Hannah in splash.


BOCCE BALLS! I forgot all about Daryl Hannah in Splash. Yep, count me in for that crush too!


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Your avatar rocks my world AgAu! Just thought I'd let you know!


----------



## ialwaysfallforyourtype (Dec 18, 2010)

Sophie Ellis Bextor, UK popstar.










Claudia Lynx <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Michail (Jan 28, 2011)

Hahaha oh god okay, okay. Please keep in mind I was a very, VERY weird kid and I am also bisexual:









(My first crush of all time)









(shut up, she is gorgeous!! and ALIEN!!! )









(Did anyone /not/ have a crush on him?)









(Obligatory)









(I used to be absolutely in love with her, lol)









(Mostly on that show Gilmore Girls, I also really liked Lauren Graham cause I thought she had the most cute smile xD)









(He has STILL GOT IT, in treatment, please?)

and finally









(I forgot sigourney! Love her)


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

(Hey) Arnold. No I'm not joking... lol. There were others but I can't remember who they were.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

AgAu said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, my first celebrity crush was Alyssa Milano. Such a pretty girl. 

Got to blame it on Charmed hehe


----------



## diverged (Jan 9, 2011)

This. Woman. *shivers*
I think I saw the goodness of her heart (and natural beautiful, duh) when everybody else called her a whore.


----------



## under skies (Jun 9, 2010)

My actual first celebrity crush was probably on Brian Littrell of the Backstreet Boys. I was "seven and three quarters" at the time (according to the survey I filled out in my copy of the BSB issue of _Backstage Pass_), so I can't remember so many details as to _why_ I liked him. Honestly, I probably just thought he was kind of cute or something. So, I don't know if that counts, although the fact that I liked the Backstreet Boys at all likely indicates that I was really sappy at 7, or something.

My one major celebrity crush was on Greg Raposo, who was this guy in a boyband called Dream Street. He said in an interview once that his most prized possessions were his three younger sisters, and I remember how everyone always said he was the kindest to his fans.


...If this weren't the internet and I were having this conversation to a group of people face-to-face, I never would have divulged that information.


----------



## Artist (Mar 19, 2011)

Eerie said:


> David Bowie in the labyrinth, Atreyu in the neverending story, and Daryl Hannah in splash.



Wow - I've always been secretly ashamed of remembering my confusing 8-year-old crush on "The Goblin King"... glad to know I'm not the only strange one ;-) Other than working myself into an obsession with Joey from New Kids on the Block to fit in with my "friends" who were seriously obsessed with other members of that group, I never really was a "celebrity crush" kind of girl. Maybe it was my oppressive/abusive upbringing and lack of childhood.... 

But when I graduated from uni, I suddenly had all these "teen" celebrity crushes... like Legolas, and Paul Newman in pretty much any of his old movies (I'd go to the public library and check them out - they had a great collection ;-) Even in black and white you can see the depth and beauty and intensity of those eyes......

(by the way @Eerie thanks for making me laugh out loud at your tag lines


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Don't tell me that Tom Cruise wasn't hot in the 80s (exclude anything about him now).









Zack Morris was a dream.


----------



## Artist (Mar 19, 2011)

hmwith said:


> Don't tell me that Tom Cruise wasn't hot in the 80s (exclude anything about him now).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 his general creepy/cockiness for the past 20 years completely eclipsed my memory of crushing on him in Top Gun, and even Legend (sadly a fantasy movie that had so many great things going for it way ahead of its time yet manages to be so disappointing).

Zack Morris, however, I never understood the draw - for him or that annoying show ;-)


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Natalie Portman... first time I ever masturbated was looking at her face on a Taco Bell cup. LOL.


----------

